
WikiLeaks Won’t Tell Companies How to Patch CIA Zero-Days Until Demands Are Met - woliveirajr
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wikileaks-wont-tell-tech-companies-how-to-patch-cia-zero-days-until-its-demands-are-met
======
woliveirajr
The only disclosed condition, so far, is that the bug gets fixed in 90 days.
Nothing different from the usual practice. And a thing that companies have
done before (like some famous cases where google gave 90 days to Microsoft and
the released the bug to the public).

